# Bar clamps



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

So I am looking into bar clamps and I need everyone's opinion on best brand? I am looking for 48in or 36in clamps because I will hopefully be glueing up a workbench top soon. I think my top will be somewhere between 24 in and 36 in wide.

I have hear a lot about jorgensens are good?
Where do you get your bar clamps from? eBay? Harbour freight?
Steel or aluminum? Is there a difference?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

might be helpful if you could specify a little more. For instance, pipe clamps are the cheapest and strongest, but have their disadvantages. For most glue-ups, I find parallel clamps the best, but they're, by far, the most expensive. A lot of folks use f-style clamps, but I don't like them and only use in particular applications. There are some pretty cool aluminum bar clamps out now.

*My thoughts*
Best parallel clamps: Jet, but only buy them in December when they're on half price sale. Peachtree has some Bessey clones that are a good price.
Pipe Clamps: I like the Bessey with the feet, but the Harbor Freight ones are really inexpensive. Nice to be able to have chance to do really long clamping without spending a fortune
Quick grip clamps: Irwins are really convenient to have for a lot of applications, but not glue ups.
aluminum: I might invest in these Dubuque Aluminum Clamps when I next need some new bar clamps.


----------



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Ok I have heard pipe and bar clamps. I wishi could give a better explanation but I am new to woodworking and haven't picked what bench I want to go with yet except I will be about 2 feet wide and about 5 feet long. And idk what the top will be something that is hard and inexpensive


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

If the clamp has to clamp the 5' length (instead of just across the 2' width), then pipe clamps are the way to go. You have more options for 2'.

Good pipe clamp
Get some 3/4 black pipe at the hardware store, get one (or both) ends threaded, and you're in business.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

CharlesA is right. For the sizing you are looking for, pipe clamps are the most inexpensive way to go. I have 8 of them but be warned, they sit unused. Aluminum bar clamps would be lighter to use. Paul Sellers uses them in his workbench series. F-style clamps aren't necessarily going to exert the pressure you need.

A good thread for you follow is one that had a lot of discussion about go-to clamps.


----------



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

I just clamps to go the width. I also don't have a very large budget. How many clamps would I need to go the width but put even pressure along a 60" length?


----------



## exelectrician (Oct 3, 2011)

One word needed here, Bessey.

I have used others and the difference is night and day, life is too short to work with tools that simply do not get the job done right the first time.

I have never paid full price for one of my Bessey clamps, I shop CL constantly, and took advantage of the great Lowe's clearance sale.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

If I ever need any more bar clamps, I will buy the Dubuques that Charles suggested. However, if money is tight and you are only doing a work bench top, then pipe clamps may be your better option at this point in time.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

http://lumberjocks.com/Dave10/blog/30797

http://lumberjocks.com/search_results?cx=017914489645407774653%3Agwwk-zif3wk&cof=FORID%3A9&safe=high&q=shop+made+bar+clamps&sa.x=12&sa.y=8

Maybe make your own?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm not sure "new to woodworking" and "building your own bar clamps" necessarily go together. Or, at least for me, when I was new, I wanted to make some stuff instead of constantly making stuff to make stuff. But to each his own . . .


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> I m not sure "new to woodworking" and "building your own bar clamps" necessarily go together. Or, at least for me, when I was new, I wanted to make some stuff instead of constantly making stuff to make stuff. But to each his own . . .
> 
> - CharlesA


Yes…sometimes it makes WAY more sense to pay rather than put in time to offset pay.


----------



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

So I would buy the pipe clamps then go to like Home Depot and buy a pipe with the length I want and size?


----------



## Tugboater78 (May 26, 2012)

Harbor frieght aluminum bar clamps are decent for most applications and are fairly cheap. They come in 24"+ sizes but pipe clamps are a decent goto.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

As others have said Pipe clamps give you the most bang for the buck. You might get black pipe about 40" long threaded on both ends,this way you can get a pipe coupler and join to pipes together for longer clamping operations.
you will need about 6 clamps to clamp up a work bench .



















http://www.harborfreight.com/2-piece-3-4-quarter-inch-heavy-duty-cast-iron-pipe-clamp-31255.html


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

you buy pipe clamps without the pipe. I have never seen new pipe clamps with pipe. Not saying they are not available but have never seen them. I buy clamps then go to ACE and buy the pipe. My ACE will thread it reasonable. I buy a 21 ft. joint of 3/4 inch pipe and have it cut and threaded. I don't pay to get all mine threaded on both ends because you usually need just a few long clamps. I get black pipe because it works the best. The clamp people recommend black steel pipe. Be aware that the pipes can leave a black mark on your wood. I like Pony clamps the best but own different kinds. Harbor Freight markets some. Lots of people sell them. Bar clamps are made with a bar that looks somewhat like a small I-beam with notches on the sides. The sliding end locks into these notches. They are the best because they don't flex but they cost the most too. You usually pay for what you get.


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

HD carries the pipe and the clamps. http://t.homedepot.com/s/Pipe%20clamps?searchtype=text

I usually get my pipe from my local hardware.


----------



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

I don't think I am goin to invest that much this early on pipe clamps. I would have to save up for awhile to be able to buy the lumber to build the bench to spend over $100 just for 6 clamps seems much. Would F clamps do the job well? I will invest in good clamps as my skill progresses. It's just my family is saving up for a newer car and that's taking all extra income essentially.

Any suggestions on cheap clamps that can complete a workbench top glue up?


----------



## CharlesA (Jun 24, 2013)

The HF f-clamps don't all hold up well, but might be worth a try-can't beat the price. Maybe you should u should look into the home-made ones.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I believe you can clamp up a bench top adequately with
rope and wedges. This is a method that most woodworkers
used for a few thousand years.

Heavy clamps can compensate for flawed straightness and
since wood always moves and because making perfect 
edge joints takes time and effort they are a convenience.
But you can do glue ups without them.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

For what you are trying to do and the amount of clamping pressure that might be needed on a large lamination, I'd be hard pressed to believe that HF F-style clamps will do the job, especially at the lengths you are looking to get. The bars are too soft and will bend easily. My collection hasn't aged well with use and will certainly be retired for better clamps one-day.

FWIW, I feel your pain about the cost. Clamps can get expensive, and the most economical way to go for the lengths you said you were looking for are pipe clamps. I am curious if the sizes you are looking for are the right sizes. How big of a workbench top are you looking to glue-up? If you're making a traditional workbench, most of them go up to about 24" wide, meaning you aren't likely to need 36-48" clamps for the workbench top lamination.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

A quick and dirty way to clamp up tops is to buy threaded rod, drill holes into the bench top slats then clamp them with the rods and nuts. The rods get removed and a couple pieces of wood can be clamped to the edges with F-clamps to hide the holes if desired.


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

... and then of course you can use counterbored
screws and glue sequentially doing that. The
only place the holes will show is on the outside
and those can be plugged.

It's also possible to drill all the parts and use threaded
rod to clamp the glue up.


----------



## ChefHDAN (Aug 7, 2010)

Spazy, where are you located? If you're near me in southern MD, you're welcome to borrow some clamps from me to get your bench built or even bring your stock and we'll get it together in my shop.

Thanks for your Service!


----------



## Case101 (Jun 29, 2013)

I picked up the HF clamps with feet as for pipe… In Home depot go to the electrical section and get the 3/4" pipe. Its cheaper then the pipe in plumbing, they also come with a coupling. 10' sections, take it to plumbing and they will cut and thread the pipe for free. I had my cut in half for 5' clamps.


----------



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

These are all great ideas and yes my bench will be 24" wide.

ChefHDan I actually live in Hampton roads about 3 hours from DC. Lol


----------



## 85497 (Apr 3, 2013)

S,
Here is a pic of my bench top glue up:










As you can see, I used Jorgensen bar and F Style clamps, pipe clamps and 2 old heavy duty bar clamps. My bench top size is the same as yours. I purchased my clamps over the years as needed on sale. As others have stated, pipe clamps give you a lot of flexibility in use. Good luck with your bench!


----------



## mudflap4869 (May 28, 2014)

I have begun Making my own bar clamps out of red oak. I went to Woodcraft and picked up a 1 " and a 2/3" set of tools to make the screws and thread the holes. My wife saw me making them and jumped on the banswagon. Yeah she has about taken over the shop and out does me for quality every time. She just looks for excuses to use the home built clamps and loves them. I turn red oak out of the firewood pile on the lathe then thread it to make the screws and much of the wood I build with comes from the same place. A froe and a maul come in mighty handy for splitting the chunk down to size. the clamps are pinned together with door hinge pins cut tu size epoxied and and peened. So far we have made about a dozen bar clamps when we find the time to do so, and are drawing up plans for parralell clamps. Less than $3 invested in each clamp and our great grandchilren will have them to use when the time comes.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

For my 2 cents: Bessey parallel jaw clamps. I have 32 that I bought 2-4 at a time on sale over the last 10 years and they are great
Bessey or Jorgenson 3/4" pipe clamp fixtures and black iron pipe. My best pipe clamps are Jorgensons.

I have some cheap pipe clamp fixtures and sometimes they slip under pressure. Unless the difference in price is SIGNIFICANT, stay with the Bessey or Jorgenson. Also, I have some Jorgenson (PONY) 1/2" pipe clamps that work well in the shorter lengths, but anything over 18" tends to flex, pulling your work out of fit. You really are buying these for a lifetime of work, so get the best you can afford..

I have some Garrett Wade aluminum bar clamps that I got on a really great sale for next to nothing. In limited applications these work very well, but my go to clamps are the Bessey Parallel jaw clamps, then Bessey #20 F style clamps.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

if by bar clamps you mean parallel clamps, I've been a huge fan of the original bessy's. I've been buying the Groz version of the same clamp (interchangable with the bessy). Woodcraft puts them on sale reguarlly for 80 bucks for a 4 piece set, but two of them are 24"s so you might not be interested.

i like pipe clamps because of the versatility if you don't need the deep jaw bite. I have some cheapo HF ones but would not reccomend. They work but not perfect in cast and they are hard to stand on bench etc.

I fell in love with the Bessy ones, They are about 15$ a pair, and I pick a set up every month or so. The have great feet and stand easily on the bench, and the little hooks make hanging them on the wall a piece of cake. Finally with pipe clamps I get strength, and total varability in length. Great clamps!

Good luck.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> aluminum: I might invest in these Dubuque Aluminum Clamps when I next need some new bar clamps.
> 
> - CharlesA


I agree with Charles.

These are much better built than those found at HF and are sold for a fair price. I use aluminium bar clamps most of the time.

When you have the money or you run across a deal, grab the Besseys.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the friendly advice on the Groz clamp sale bonesbr549,

they work well and I'm pleased with them.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I save up and wait for Jet parallel clamps to go on sale. They really only go on sale about every other year, but it is usually in the fall and they are 50% off. They are a good buy.
Mike


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

If you go the pipe route - I went with galvanized instead of black iron. the surface gets marred, but the galvanized doesn't leave stains on oak like the black iron will.

Ditto CharlesA and Moke - The Jet parallel clamps are best, I have a small fleet of Besseys and they work well, but the trigger on the Jet clamps is much nicer to use especially if you get glue on the track. The triggered JET will slide over the crud better.

BESSEY









JET









Like the others said… wait for a sale unless you recently hit the Powerball lottery.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

I know everyone (including myself) advocates for parallel clamps, but the OP noted that $100 for pipe clamps is too steep a bill to pay at the moment. It's highly unlikely that he'll be fronting the bill for parallel clamps anytime soon.

And to divert back to the tangent…


> I save up and wait for Jet parallel clamps to go on sale. They really only go on sale about every other year, but it is usually in the fall and they are 50% off. They are a good buy.
> Mike
> 
> - moke


Every other year you say? Good to know. I can't say I've been tracking it but I do now know what size clamps I use the most of. I'll be setting part of my woodworking budget to expand my Jet parallel clamps for next year.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

You can never have too many clamps. There is gong to come a time when your clamps are too short, or too long, or you don't have enough.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

+1 with MT_stringer!! You CAN NEVER have too many clamps….and I noted he was using some HF F style clamps, too. I tell my wife it is a simple obligation the upon a trip to HF ( we call it the home of the unwashed) it is a rule to buy at least 2 of the F style clamps. I have at least 30 or 40….but I would advise against the rest of their clamps….I have had issue with them. I recieved a couple of bessey 12" F style clamps one year for Christmas and I really do like the HF better….and at 2.99 or so if you break one, throw it away and move on.

As far as saving money as per paxorions comment, I have many pony pipeclamps and still use them…they all have their strengths. But pipe clamps are a great place to start. Keep in mind they are not parellel usually, and use them accordingly. ie, I am not sure I would use a pipe clamp for cutting boards…I used to though, but I have found the Jet to be much better….but I have the pipe unions and have made a 8 or 10 foot clamp to use corner to corner to pull a shelving carcass back into square…..just my .02!
Mike


----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

I second the clamps at Harbor freight. You can also cut a piece of wood and place in the aluminum to make it stronger, I haven't done that with mine, but I have read that others do.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> As far as saving money as per paxorions comment, I have many pony pipeclamps and still use them…they all have their strengths. But pipe clamps are a great place to start.
> 
> - moke


I agree that pipe clamps are a good place to start. Not sure which comment of mine (that I don't use them much anymore, or that the OP is hesitant to invest in pipe clamps). I may not use mine much now because I use the most user friendly clamps I have first, and have yet to have to fall back to my pipe clamps. But if I had a larger glue-up, I wouldn't hesitate to break em out.


----------



## ChipByrd (Feb 14, 2013)

I really like my Jorgensen parallel. They go on sale about 3 times a year. I just picked up 4 - 24" for $88 plus tax.


----------



## JerrodMcCrary (Jan 1, 2014)

Double post, deleted this one.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I bought several of those Bessey clamps when Lowe's had them on liquidation. They have since switched to the Irwin brand.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I heard Saturday that Jet is going to have a 50% off one day sale on clamps soon…..
Mike


----------



## LucasWoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Thank you mike I will have to keep an eye out


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Sounds like they are repeating the sale they had before. I got some in last year's sale. It's through participating dealers, and it's 50% of list price. I got four of the 60" clamps for $40 each from Southern Tool, no tax, no shipping charges. They came drop shipped from the factory.


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I am not sure if wood working companies participate in after Thanksgivig day sales, but Maybe?
Mike


----------



## jfoobar (Oct 4, 2014)

> Harbor frieght aluminum bar clamps are decent for most applications and are fairly cheap. They come in 24"+ sizes but pipe clamps are a decent goto.
> 
> - Tugboater78


I own six of the HF aluminum bar clamps (albeit only in 24" size) and have been using them for quite some time. They continue to work perfectly.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

HF has good price for the non-pro bar clamps
for pipe clamps look up pony clamps,about 12.00 a set. fleabay may have them cheaper for bulk.
You can also make a vise using bar clamps


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I agree you never have to many clamps.

On another note. It only take 2 clamps to clamp a raise panel door. At least that all I have ever used.










This isn't my own photo but it's how I do it.


----------

